# Norton 360 problem



## Leaker (Jun 13, 2007)

On Norton 360 it displays a red X next to my auto protect, meaning it's disabled. when i click fix it does nothing, when i manually turn it on then apply. it turns off again.

any solutions to my problem?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Have you tried the universal Symantec solution? Uninstall and reinstall?

They even provide a tool to remove all the files and settings left over by a normal uninstall: http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039


----------



## Leaker (Jun 13, 2007)

yes i have, doesnt do anything


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

And you used the Symantec removal tool to uninstall it?

Have you done a full scan with Norton to see if you have a virus?


----------



## EnfoToad (Jun 22, 2007)

i think the "x" means you need to do a full computer scan and not that it is disabled.


----------



## Leaker (Jun 13, 2007)

yes i have, found no viruses.

enfo. the red x means many things. but when i click details it says auto protection is disabled.


----------



## EnfoToad (Jun 22, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Have you tried contacting Symantec directly for help?


----------



## EnfoToad (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes I have why?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I was referring to Leaker.


----------



## ozzkar (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi there... I actually just turned on my computer and got the same problem... X mark on the auto-protect and i've done the same thing like you.. try to manually activate it but nothing...

i was actually gonna write about this issue... SO still no answer to this problem????


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

This is why I do not use or recommend the Symantec security products or many of their other products. They work OK when they work, but they have a tendency to break and then it can be a pain to remove them or to get them working again.


----------



## zbd21 (Mar 2, 2005)

Detailed review of Norton 360 given here.

Overall the casual user would enjoy the features of this suite. The more advanced user, or those who wish more user interaction, will find the program serviceable but possibly frustrating, especially with the automatic handling of malware/potential malware and the poor results of the firewall's leak tests.

http://www.techsupportalert.com/review-norton-360.htm


----------



## Support4U (Jun 29, 2007)

well to get rid of this issue
u will have to run norton removal tool from www.symantec.com/nrt
then u will need to edit the registry ..
go to H_Key_Current User>>software>>symantec and delete this SYMANTEC FOLDER ..at times after running norton removal too u may not find this symantec key 
go to H_Key_local machine>>software>>symantec and delete this SYMANTEC FOLDER 
close all windows 
restart your computer
go to My Computer >>local drive c:
click on all programs..u may find folders for norton antivirus/ norton internet security or symantec ..so delete all what u find there
then under all programs folder go to common files folder ..look for symantec shared and delete it
once that is deleted u will close all windows and go to My Computer >>local drive c:
and click on all users folder ..and in it look for application data folder ..if u find it click on it else it might be hidden
unhide it and then open it ..and delete symantec folder
close all windows again..
restart computer and reinstall the Norton 360..
***this could also happen in case u have other security software installed on your computers such as avg/macfee or even some internet services provider's security software on your computer such as AOL security or Earthlink security ..they tend to block the proper installation of any security software


----------



## jcodele (Sep 15, 2007)

try http://service1.symantec.com/suppor...7032905201975?OpenDocument&seg=hm&lg=en&ct=us
At lest it worked for me....


----------



## ricktechguru (Oct 29, 2007)

This fix only appears to work for a short period of time after which following the above will not work either. we have had 3 PCs with the same problems appearing one after the other and after hours with Symantec Tech support, we have asked for our moneyback. We have now installed AVG and hey presto, no problems.


----------



## jcodele (Sep 15, 2007)

Thks. I'll follow yr advice !!!
JC


----------

